# Hooking Up Dish To Rv



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Our old house finally went with all of the storms and rain. Had water pouring in through the roof, Bedroom, Living Room, and then 10" in the basement, so after surviving for about 165 years and we living here for 25 of those, we are selling and temp. moving into our Outback setup in a trailer Park. Only thing is that I want my Dish. We have a Dish Turbo HD that I took off the wall at the house that I am trying to hook up. My wood tri-pod isn't the best but I'm just trying to see if I can get the unit to work. Hooked it up last night and couldn't get any signal at all. I know I was close to pointing right so thought I should have something. I had just taken the wiring off the outside wall and then re-ran it just the way it was. At least I think I did. This Dish has 2 wires coming out of the base hooked up to a grounding block and then only one wire hooked up on the other side. This one wire then goes to another grounding block, through the wall and hooks up to the back of my 722 with a spliter in to Sat1 and Sat2. Sounds OK? I am going to try some different wiring to see if that works but I haven't been able to find a wiring diagram or any info on this particular setup. Any help would be appreciated. Decided it was worth while to do this now so that later I can have it ready when we go full time for real. I did call dish and they do not offer moving services on something that moves.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

I know with our camper it its "cable" ready not "satelite". The antanni scrambles the signal. We just bought one of those flat cables from Radio Shack and put the cable through our window.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The problem is that I have the ant. directly connected to receive and Im getting no signal at all. Got a ne w Wingaurd tripod and new cable and still nothing. Hate to have to buy a new head. Everything is set as it should be but no signal.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have directv and it gives me a setup screen with a signal strength that lets me know if I need to adjust or not. It's like a bunch of numbers from 1-100.....the closer to 100 on all of them the better the signal you have. Does dish have a seteup like that to help you? ---Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> I have directv and it gives me a setup screen with a signal strength that lets me know if I need to adjust or not. It's like a bunch of numbers from 1-100.....the closer to 100 on all of them the better the signal you have. Does dish have a seteup like that to help you? ---Mike


About the same setup. The problem I'm having is that I'm not showing ANY signal from the antenna at all. It's like it's not even attached. Bought new wiring and took all of the splitters and grounding blocks out of the loop and have a good mount that is level and everything is adjusted as it was at my house. I may be off a little side to side but I would expect something of a signal since I know I'm close. I hate not being able to do this since I'm usually the go to guy when it comes to electronics. Wish there was an easy way to test to see of something happened to the antenna, as that's the only thing that it could be.

I had called Dish and they could only recommend that I have a local dealer come out and look at it. Apparently not covered by the "free moving" package or equipment insurance even though I haven't really asked about that one yet.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Did you punch in your zip code of where you are camped at setup to adjust for azimuth and elevation changes? ---Mike


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you connecting sraight from your dish to your reciever or are you connecting your dish to the connector on the outside wall?


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

Go to the Satellite Guys forum here:

http://www.satellite...-network-forum/

Sign up as a member & post your question there. This is a great forum, really good people, and quite a few professional installers.

Someone there will help you get it sorted out.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Finally got ahold of the local dealer for dish. Eventhough I did not buy the dish system through them, they went over and beyond what was called for and finally got me covered under the Dish Move program for free. We used the same dish I had been trying to set up and wiring and he got it on the first shot. Only difference was that he put up a new bracket and made sure it was streght and he had the meter to adjust things. Ended up the only place we could put it was where I had last tried it and then could only get 2 out of 3 of the sat. He used the paid sat. finder program on a Droid and worked really slick. I downloaded Satellite AR on my HTC Desire and it worked ok, a little shaky but it did find the sweet spot. I know now that I have to get a good signal meter before going out some place else and trying to set up the dish again. We ran the direct line from the dish to the receiver using a window cable so we didn't have to drill a hole and then ran a line from the splitter on the dish to the cable connection on the outside so I could hook up the bedroom TV to Sat 2. worked like a charm. There has been a couple of times that I wanted to watch something over the air so just go in and push the green button to turn on the antanna, set the TV to TV mode and watch away and then turn it back off to watch the sat on TV 2.

So the only suggestions that I got from the Dish installer is to make sure that your mount is perfectly streight before you even try to start and get a good meter to read things by the dish. the meter on the TV is too slow to catch anything.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Lmbevard said:


> Finally got ahold of the local dealer for dish. Eventhough I did not buy the dish system through them, they went over and beyond what was called for and finally got me covered under the Dish Move program for free. We used the same dish I had been trying to set up and wiring and he got it on the first shot. Only difference was that he put up a new bracket and made sure it was streght and he had the meter to adjust things. Ended up the only place we could put it was where I had last tried it and then could only get 2 out of 3 of the sat. He used the paid sat. finder program on a Droid and worked really slick. I downloaded Satellite AR on my HTC Desire and it worked ok, a little shaky but it did find the sweet spot. I know now that I have to get a good signal meter before going out some place else and trying to set up the dish again. We ran the direct line from the dish to the receiver using a window cable so we didn't have to drill a hole and then ran a line from the splitter on the dish to the cable connection on the outside so I could hook up the bedroom TV to Sat 2. worked like a charm. There has been a couple of times that I wanted to watch something over the air so just go in and push the green button to turn on the antanna, set the TV to TV mode and watch away and then turn it back off to watch the sat on TV 2.
> 
> So the only suggestions that I got from the Dish installer is to make sure that your mount is perfectly streight before you even try to start and get a good meter to read things by the dish. the meter on the TV is too slow to catch anything.


I have a 2007 23KRS and I had a time getting signal in the TT. After internet research I learned the antenna amplifier would not allow voltage to pass through from the sat receiver to the LNB on the dish. I went to radio shack and bought a splicer. I pulled the plate out of the ceiling and disconnected everything. I drilled a hole in the plate for the splicer and mounted with the nut and washer that came with it to the plate and then reconnected the cable coming from the outside connector on the TT. I still have access to the roof top antenna if I want and I can also hook the sat dish into the side of the trailer or use the cable system provided in camp grounds. I just did not like the idea of running a cable through my window. Sorry I did not take any pics but this is very easy to do.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just a little update. Finally got a more permanent home besides the Outback so moved the dish again. We got a Mobile Home so could have the guy come out to move it again but wasn't sure where we wanted the TV's inside so decided to hookup the dish temporarily and run the cord through the window. Started by using my Android phone to sight in where the Sats are and found a spot that should work then mades sure to get the mount straight in both directions and then mounted the dish. only took a few minutes to get a signal. Great when you know what you are doing. The installer did suggest to get one of the older, smaller dish to use in the RV. easier to set up and can still get some HD programming. On the Outback we did use the outside antenna connection to run the second TV connection. I then had the choice to run off the sat or off the batwing by just turn on or off the amp. Worked well. Hope this helps someone.


----------

